# Fake grass or marine carpet substrate?



## Norm (Oct 30, 2013)

I`m considering changing from newspaper to either fake grass or marine carpet substrate for my pythons. Although I`ve always been happy with newspaper the issue I have with it is that especially in my larger enclosures where I have to use overlapping sheets to cover the bottom it is always moving about requiring me to constantly fix it up to avoid a mess on the cage floor. 
I`ve thought about the using either one for a while so whats peoples opinions on which is best? Fake grass or marine carpet?


----------



## Umbral (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...sion-42/synthetic-grass-reptiles-good-206369/

This may help it was posted last week.


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2013)

I had an issue with marine carpet years ago and wouldn't use it. I think it is more toxic then the green fake grass and would stay away from it.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 30, 2013)

Norm just try one enclosure with OZ-PET cat litter... I've never looked back


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2013)

Umbral said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...sion-42/synthetic-grass-reptiles-good-206369/
> 
> This may help it was posted last week.



Thanks Umbral, I missed that one.


----------



## Simmo (Oct 30, 2013)

I have used it but now use sugar cane mulch
Looks good & easy to clean


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 30, 2013)

cant go past good old butchers paper or newspaper.
Ive seen alot of elapids get cloaca infections from the irritaion caused but fake grass. This can also happen with pythons.


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> cant go past good old butchers paper or newspaper.



I tend to agree Blue, always used it and works pretty well in my smaller cages where a sheet fits perfect but on the bigger ones where I have to overlap it the snakes get under it and it ends up everywhere, especially if they`ve been in their water and it gets wet, it kind of sets in that position. I`m not sure about using any mulches or litter type substrates as only one of my cages has a raised bottom lip to contain it.
I`m finding a lot of mixed opinions so maybe paper is still the way to go.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 30, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> cant go past good old butchers paper or newspaper.
> Ive seen alot of elapids get cloaca infections from the irritaion caused but fake grass. This can also happen with pythons.



Used to use fake grass and never had any problems with it - but maybe that was because I used it for my chondros ! But the best thing about it is that it's very easy to wash and then disinfect with mild bleach, whereas the carpet is impossible to clean properly.

Jamie


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2013)

Jamie, you said you used to use it, does that mean you don`t anymore? And if so why? Just picking your brain.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 30, 2013)

Norm, I design the size of my enclosures to fit the size of newspaper or butchers paper. Well i bit smaller actually so that the paper goes up the sides a bit to stop them pooing on the sides of the enclosure. I first put a few layers down of smaller size pape, under the main paper, that lie flat on the floor and dont go up the sides so that the snake cant get under this and poo directly on the floor. Makes cleaning a breeze.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't beat news paper.It's cheap and recycling is a good thing.

It also forces you to do a proper clean as opposed to spot cleaning which leaves waste and bacteria behind,and you don't have to muck around washing,bleaching,drying it etc.Snakes also like to get under it as it becomes a perfect hide for them.
Might not look real good but if it worries you that much then butchers paper doesn't look too bad although it is an added cost. 

As far as the bottom of enclosures getting fouled I use perspex trays in mine,really easy to clean.


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2013)

I`m not concerned about the look of it, My enclosures are pretty basic, hide, water bowl, something to climb on. Just over everytime I lay new paper, next day its all over the place and not doing what its supposed to do, which is lining the bottom of the enclosure to prevent a bigger clean up. Figured the fake grass being rubber backed and therefore heavier might stay in place better, especially as I can make it one piece to fit the cage perfect without "seams" where the paper overlaps/joins.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 30, 2013)

For the last 2 years I've been using the fake grass with a couple of layers of newspaper underneath it to soak up water and see no reason to change. It looks good and my Mac hasn't had any issues either.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Norm, Just a thought m8, you can go to 1 of the print shops that print the local papers and get the end rolls of plain white newspaper type paper for about $25, there is usually 20-30 mt of paper left on the rolls and from memory it's about 1.6 mt wide, they don't use the last 20-30 mt coz the paper has too tight a roll set in it for printing, we used to get it for the pre school for the kids to paint on, you could cut the pieces to size to custom fit your enclosures and if need be run a hot iron over it on the table or something to make it perfectly flat, i reckon that should solve a few problems for you, oh the cardboard centers in them are heaps bigger and thicker than the toilet/kitchen paper rolls we usually use and would make great hides or custom climbing posts.  ..............................Ron


----------



## thatjordankidd (Oct 31, 2013)

I personally favour artificial grass. However you need to make sure you aren't buying cheap chinese crap. (No bunnings). I go to a store that specialises in artificial plants and grass and they have non-toxic pet friendly turf, ask them for a cut off and they sell it cheap. i got 2x1 metre for 40$ which is good for what its usually worth.


----------



## paxtoneaton (Dec 4, 2013)

Marine carpets would be best as it is easy to clean, just call some best carpet cleaners sydney and then you are good to go.


----------

